# Pine Lake Trout Club



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

if anyone has info please tell thank you


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

It is a private trout club just north of Tanglewood golf coarse off rt. 306. It is on the right hand side. It has a very small sign marking its entrance. It is at the top of the hill.

My dad belonged there for years. I caught my first trout there at the age of 6 years old. It was one of my favorite places to fish. They had the golden trout there. My first time seeing them. I know they have a small fly shop in there also. Not sure if it is private still. I had heard they built small cabins there you could rent for the weekends. It is a slice of heaven!

I have not heard to much about the place in years. They may still be open but I could not tell you

Good luck
John


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

i'm guessing you have to be a member to rent the cabins right


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

i think so, i was a member for a few years, it really is a great place. however, you do have to keep all of your catch, and there is an extra fee added on for release of the fish. It is private, but if you know anyone there they can bring you along for a few bucks. its a great fishing spot, great people and EXCELLENT food lol.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Is it a little creek or an actual lake? How big do the trout get in there? Also, if it is a lake, is it spring fed?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's their website:

http://www.pinelaketroutclub.com/default.html


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Archman . It is a spring feed creek. There is a small lake at the entrance. They have a series of little dams that hold back the creek to form pool area's. There is a small water falls that spills out of the lake at the top of the run. The creek may only be 20 foot wide. The trout run is only maybe a 1/8 mile long for the club.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

If your planning to fish there the streams are fly fishing only, they have a main lake when you first drive in that can be fished spinning.

Fish can be kept they swap it out with the fish previously caught that they cooked in a smoker, or catch and release. Course membership is required if you want to fish there, unless a member signs you in. The last time I fished there was a fly fishing class and I caught my first rainbow on a fly rod out there in the back stream. It's an OK club, for the price of membership I think Sunnybrook trout club in Sandusky can do much better. The club resides on the Castalia water, open water year round never freezes, he stocks the stream with rainbow, browns, brookies, and some steelhead.

If you want more info about membership PM me.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Try Sunnybrook its okay if you like fishing on a golf course


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

fishing pole said:


> Try Sunnybrook its okay if you like fishing on a golf course


Don't get the the meaning of a golf course, think they have alot more water then pine brook, water is stays cold year round, have alot more structure, cut banks, deep holes more holding areas for fish.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

The rates for both are insane....
I guess if you have that kind of money more power to you.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah they are, but I had an opportunity a member offered me during a membership drive and I could not pass up the opportunity. By no means am I rich but the area offers my family a chance to teach my daughter what trout fishing is like on quite waters, at least she enjoys it and she can appreciate what kind of solitude fly fishing offers in a perfect environment. At least it gave her enough patience last spring when I took her to the Rocky in the spring to tolerate the crowd to catch her first steelhead.

I get another bonus in the winter, if the waters are blown out I have another stream to fish.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

golf course = perfectly manicured area. Not typical trout environment. Not a bad place to learn but not for me. Even now I fish mostly unstocked waters for steel to get away. Really can't wait for 3-4 more months till we get some real fish back in the rivers (smallies) Just my 6 cents. have fun!!!!


----------

